
How one teen battled obesity with medicine’s best – and most underused – tool - foobaw
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/12/18/16707428/bariatric-surgery-teen-weight-loss-jewel
======
DrScump
An important point that wasn't originally known when stomach
stapling/reduction procedures were first developed:

"Shrinking the stomach can suppress the hormones that affect hunger and
satiety, like the “hunger hormone” ghrelin. The gastric bypass may also reset
the body’s metabolic rate, as the Biggest Loser study showed, and alter the
gut microbiome in ways that make losing weight easier."

In other words, the results stem from more than just forcing the patient to
meter his/her eating.

